# Best resort in St. Maarten?



## BillH15284 (Jul 8, 2007)

We are planning a trip to St. Maarten in the winter of 2008-2009.  What are the recommendaitons of TUG members for the best resorts there?  We are interested in travelling to some of the nearby islands, spending time on the beach, touring the island, sampling restaurants, and some shopping.  We would like to be on the beach or at least close enough to walk.  A jacuzzi and washer-dryer in the unit would be nice.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 9, 2007)

If you join as a member you'll be able to read all of the resort reviews for any location you are thinking of traveling to which will allow you to weigh more considerations than you've listed, neither of which are common on SXM.


----------



## Cappy (Jul 10, 2007)

My picks for resorts in SXM! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 La Vista Beach Resort
Sunterra Flamingo Beach
The Atruim
Towers @ Mullet Bay
Royal Islander Club La Plage
Sunterra Royal Palm
Belair Beach Hotel
La Vista
Summit Resort
Oyster Bay Beach Resort
Royal Islander Club La Terrasse
Port DE Plaisance Resort & Casino
Caravanserai
I have stayed or look at all or these
& this is my order I would go to them!
Ones I won't stay @ are:
Pelican  (stayed there 2 times NEVER AGAIN!!!)
Nettle Bay Beach Club
Sea Palace
I don't know about any of the other ones! But I still have time to go check them out!! 
As for having a washer & dryer in the unit I think only Flamingo 1 bedroom units have that!!


----------



## JudyS (Jul 10, 2007)

BillH15284 said:


> We are planning a trip to St. Maarten in the winter of 2008-2009.  What are the recommendaitons of TUG members for the best resorts there?  We are interested in travelling to some of the nearby islands, spending time on the beach, touring the island, sampling restaurants, and some shopping.  We would like to be on the beach or at least close enough to walk.  A jacuzzi and washer-dryer in the unit would be nice.


I recently stayed at Divi Little Bay and liked the location and amenities a lot.  We had a studio part of the time, and a one bedroom part of the time; both were fine but could have used some updating.  The studio was right on the beach.  The one bedroom overlooked the harbor.  The one bedroom has a whirlpool tub, but it looked rather old, so I didn't use it.  (I'm *very* picky about the condition/cleanliness of whirlpool tubs.)  There was a coin-operated laundy on site, but it was up the hill aways.  No laundry facilities in the units.


----------



## LGinPA (Jul 12, 2007)

*Cappy,*

I don't often notice when new resorts are added to the II list.  But I think there are 2 Pelicans there that I never noticed before. 

Pelican Marina Residences (PMM) - rated 5 star by II
Pelican Resort Club (PRC) 
There are 2 web sites but both appear to be part of the same resort.  Is that true? 

Can you explain the differences in these two places.  And would you mind sharing the reasons you would not stay there again?

Thanks


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am not Cappy but can explain the 2 Pelican Resorts. Pelican Marina Residences are fractional shares in a new building. Pelican Resort Club is the original resort. I like Pelican and the only advice I would give to traders is to stay away from the sleep two studios. These units are a nice size and have a full kitchen but tend to be dark and can have a parking lot view.


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2007)

Just to add that the Pelican Marina Resort is currently under construction and will not be available for occupancy till sometime in 2008. I read somewhere that they are trying to open some units by November of this year but I doubt it will happen. These are fractional units sold in increments of 4 weeks at a time and are being built by the Royal Resorts of Cancun who is the current management company of both Pelican and Pelican Marina, As part of the deal for the land that the Marina project is being built Royal must give back something like 30% of the profits to upgrade the entire property including all of the common areas to both resorts. upgrades in landscaping and painting can already be noticed at the Pelican resort.


----------



## LGinPA (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for explaining about the Pelican!


----------



## scotlass (Aug 10, 2007)

*St. Maarten Sea Palace*

Has anyone stayed at the Sint Maarten Sea Palace lately?  I have it on hold until tomorrow and the reviews are over 6 years old.


----------



## Bootser (Aug 10, 2007)

Try Trip Advisor. You will probably find more reviews. Go to the Trip Advisor Forum as well and search for threads on the Sea Palace.

I have not stayed there, but it is in Phillipsburg and on the beach there in Great Bay. I have stopped in the lobby before and I believe the resort is fairly old and smallish.
I couldn't see anywhere that you would park other than on the street, if you had a car.
Personnally It would not be my choice if given the chance.


----------



## Kal (Aug 10, 2007)

Frankly, I wouldn't stay there if it was free....and I spend 3 weeks on the island every year.


----------



## Aldo (Aug 10, 2007)

The Sea Palace is actually pretty cool if you can get into it for what it is.

It is not peaceful Caribbean tranquility, but neither are any of the resorts around Simpson Bay or Maho.

An older dowdy place right on the water, right downtown, plenty to walk to and see, (no parking for a car)  great shopping, great restaurants, close to the bus stop.

Just speaking personally, I can't take the entire western end of St. Maarten, Simpson Bay, Maho, etc.  There is nothing exotic or different about it.  Boring concrete sprawl.

At least Downtown Phillipsburg is utterly different than anything I can see in the States.

That being said, I can sure understand why people don't like it.  I do.

My SXM list:

1.  Cottages de Lonvilliers (finest location, IMO)
2.  Divi (best combination of location and accomodations)
3.  Belair (3rd best location, decent digs)
4.  Sea Palace (only the funky and weird need apply)

But I'm weird.  Everything else on the island is either too developed or too far away from anything and nothing to do.


----------

